# Chinese Pistache



## FrontierTX (Nov 1, 2015)

Restarting this older thread in the hopes that some answers are out there now. I have 2 Chinese Pistache (Pistachio) trees that have been in my front yard going on 9 yrs old now. One grows full and beautiful and has been pruned. The other seems to struggle every year right around July for the past 6 years. Obviously, we get heat and drought issues in Texas are common but these tree types are known to be hardy - we even had a tremendous amount of rain this spring. However, tree #1 has annual issues around July with foliage redness, leaves falling, and stunted growth compared to the "sister" tree planted at the same time. Past solutions I have tried have been SuperThrive Vitamin solution, Vigaro tree spikes...these have had small improvements but still not the permanent solution.

See the attached pictures for good tree vs. bad tree and pics of foliage and trunk on the sick tree.


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 1, 2015)

Wrong forum, the mods will move it for you.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Nov 1, 2015)

I didn't know pistachios grew in trees like that, I thought they were like peanuts! Guess that why they are almost $20;a pound?


----------



## Raintree (Nov 2, 2015)

Not familiar with pistachio trees. Ruling out some common issues may be helpful. Start with root collar disorders, post pics of the weak trees stump area.


----------



## FrontierTX (Nov 3, 2015)

Here is the stump area


----------



## Raintree (Nov 3, 2015)

OK, good pic. If you notice the trees root flare is below grade. It needs to be exposed so we can see how deep she is. The deeper the root collar is the more health problems we have.





This is what a dug out exposed root collar looks like. See the old soil line on the trunk, she was planted too deep or grade was changed.


----------

